# Long queues again today, Sunday,  in Dublin Airport



## Brendan Burgess (29 May 2022)

Dublin Airport to refund missed flights as Ministers express ‘deep unhappiness’ with long queues
					

Airport says travellers should contact airlines to rebook due to issues at security screening and check-in




					www.irishtimes.com
				






_Dublin Airport’s website estimated times to clear security at 30 minutes for Terminal 1 and 45 minutes for Terminal 2 late on Sunday morning._

Seems odd that this crowd could clear security in 30 minutes!


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (29 May 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Dublin Airport to refund missed flights as Ministers express ‘deep unhappiness’ with long queues
> 
> 
> Airport says travellers should contact airlines to rebook due to issues at security screening and check-in
> ...


I doubt anyone would be at the bag drop in and hour looking at that crowd, how would the DAA know? Are they using check in time as the starting point?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (29 May 2022)

The DAA are a disgrace.

They took the opportunity that Covid presented to machete their staff and bring in people on Mike Ashley style zero and 20 hour contracts.

Why aren’t the Government going apoplectic?

This is an awful look for the country.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (29 May 2022)

Can you imagine the headache for young families heading off on holidays.


----------



## Groucho (29 May 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Can you imagine the headache for young families heading off on holidays.



Next weekend, being a bank holiday, may well be even worse.     Perhaps, rather than ranting and raving at the DAA, the government should ask itself why so many people (including one of my sprogs) prefer drawing the dole rather than taking up paid employment.


----------



## vandriver (29 May 2022)

Groucho said:


> Next weekend, being a bank holiday, may well be even worse.     Perhaps, rather than ranting and raving at the DAA, the government should ask itself why so many people (including one of my sprogs) prefer drawing the dole rather than taking up paid employment.


I believe the DAA are guaranteeing 20 hours work at a rate including shift allowance of 14.40 an hour.
So to take this job,you would have to be prepared to take home €280 a week in the quiet months.
The airport is also a high cost destination if you are working shifts starting outside conventional public transport hours.(Northwood Santry to the airport would be €15 in a taxi for instance).
With the rent on a room nearing 1k a month,I can see how they are struggling to get and/or retain staff.


----------



## Steven Barrett (30 May 2022)

Groucho said:


> Next weekend, being a bank holiday, may well be even worse.     Perhaps, rather than ranting and raving at the DAA, the government should ask itself why so many people (including one of my sprogs) *prefer drawing the dole rather than taking up paid employment*.


Are we back to the times when people should accept any old job and not ones that they are qualified for? There are plenty of people who would like to take that security job but not under the conditions being offered by the DAA. 

The govt should haul them over the coals for this. Videos on twitter showing the airport is packed at 03:40 this morning. 

A mate of mine flew out of Cork yesterday. His wife booked there purposely just in case (He lives in Wexford). He said he was longer waiting for his pint at the bar than going through security.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> A mate of mine flew out of Cork yesterday. His wife booked there purposely just in case (He lives in Wexford). He said he was longer waiting for his pint at the bar than going through security.


And it probably only took 2.5 hrs to drive from Wexford to Cork,might be less.


----------



## LS400 (30 May 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> Are we back to the times when people should accept any old job and not ones that they are qualified for



Absolutely, whats this about sitting on your butt, waiting for the perfect job to rock up at your door. The present system has made it far too easy to sit back and do just that. 

If someone lost their highly qualified position, and took a less qualified position in another job, while seeking out his preferred employment, that's the person id want to hire, not the individual with all their papers, sitting watching Judge Judy with the phone in hand waiting for the perfect employment opportunity.

Unfortunately, its that type of thinking that has led us to long term unemployment, and rewarded same.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (30 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> And it probably only took 2.5 hrs to drive from Wexford to Cork,might be less.


Very few people are indifferent to using other airports other than Dublin, particularly given destination choice involved.

Sure if you live in Portlaoise and want to fly to Heathrow then you can choose Cork for comfort, but this is maybe 5% of passengers.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Very few people are indifferent to using other airports other than Dublin, particularly given destination choice involved.
> 
> Sure if you live in Portlaoise and want to fly to Heathrow then you can choose Cork for comfort, but this is maybe 5% of passengers.


I know that but with the motorway network we now have perhaps its time for people to think differently,  I would imagine this situation will correct itself,  but the other Airports could be assessed to take the pressure off Dublin at peak times or become more useful than now.

Aerlingus were a few years ago ,I think,  were looking at US flights from Cork as they have the A321ltr....the plane that my wife used recently flying to Newark. 

We are going to Sardinia in July flying out of Cork cheaper and a shorter flight, and free parking .......

Most European travellers want to fly into Dublin and I get that but Cork, Shannon,  Knock are all capable of carrying passengers and I know airlines would have to weight up the commercial realities but there is a solution to most of these problems.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

LS400 said:


> Absolutely, whats this about sitting on your butt, waiting for the perfect job to rock up at your door. The present system has made it far too easy to sit back and do just that.
> 
> If someone lost their highly qualified position, and took a less qualified position in another job, while seeking out his preferred employment, that's the person id want to hire, not the individual with all their papers, sitting watching Judge Judy with the phone in hand waiting for the perfect employment opportunity.
> 
> Unfortunately, its that type of thinking that has led us to long term unemployment, and rewarded same.


But you have to agree that 20hrs work shouldn't be more or less the same as getting the dole, that's the issue.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (30 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> I know that but with the motorway network we now have perhaps its time for people to think differently, I would imagine this situation will correct itself, but the other Airports could be assessed to take the pressure off Dublin at peak times or become more useful than now.


The motorway network and airport set-up haven't changed in 15 years. In Dublin airport car parks you'll see registration plates from the entire country, and also NI. The gravitational pull of one airport in a small island is very strong. 

Shannon fought a losing battle on this for half a century and no amount of government policy could ever fix the problem that it doesn't have very many people living near it.

Security delays are a problem for the DAA to fix by hiring more staff and/or paying existing staff more. It's nothing to do with national airport policy.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> The motorway network and airport set-up haven't changed in 15 years. In Dublin airport car parks you'll see registration plates from the entire country, and also NI. The gravitational pull of one airport in a small island is very strong.
> 
> Shannon fought a losing battle on this for half a century and no amount of government policy could ever fix the problem that it doesn't have very many people living near it.
> 
> Security delays are a problem for the DAA to fix by hiring more staff and/or paying existing staff more. It's nothing to do with national airport policy.


Again I agree and understand that but equally alternatives haven't been tried and probably won't be .

Wonder what the situation will be like when the second runway is open?


----------



## LS400 (30 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> But you have to agree that 20hrs work shouldn't be more or less the same as getting the dole



But, Id be flipping that issue, the Dole should not equate to half a weeks wage with all the fringe benefits that go with it.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

LS400 said:


> But, Id be flipping that issue, the Dole should not equate to half a weeks wage with all the fringe benefits that go with it.


Yes,  but that's not going to change by any Government if 20hrs was €400 in the world we live in now that might change the situation,  but low wages,minimal rights for employees is the hole we are going down. 

Business is a simple concept, everyone needs to get something of use out of it.


----------



## Groucho (30 May 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> Are we back to the times when people should accept any old job and not ones that they are qualified for?



I would assume that the vast majority of "people" would be "qualified" to work in an Airport Security job.    Subject, of course, to obtaining garda clearance.     The alternative that you implicitly endorse would appear to involve "people" sitting on their backsides until a job comes along that they fancy.    



Steven Barrett said:


> The govt should haul them over the coals for this. Videos on twitter showing the airport is packed at 03:40 this morning.



And "hauling them over the coals" will achieve what exactly?    If governement policy makes it more attractive for potential employees to sit on their backsides at home waiting for their dream job to turn up - ideally one that allows them to work from home - rather than applying to fill current vacancies, then there are limits to what DAA can achieve.


----------



## Steven Barrett (30 May 2022)

Groucho said:


> I would assume that the vast majority of "people" would be "qualified" to work in an Airport Security job.    Subject, of course, to obtaining garda clearance.     The alternative that you implicitly endorse would appear to involve "people" sitting on their backsides until a job comes along that they fancy.


I was unemployed for 6 months before deciding to start my own business. Was I sitting on my backside? I didn't watch one minute of tv during the day when I was unemployed. I was busy applying for jobs in the area that I had experience in as well as lots of other things around the house. I didn't apply for any jobs in any area I have no experience in. And remember, potential employers will look at someone's CV and see what their qualifications are. "So why are you applying for this job? Until something else comes along? Ok, we're not going to spend time and money on training you only for you leave". 




Groucho said:


> And "hauling them over the coals" will achieve what exactly?    If governement policy makes it more attractive for potential employees to sit on their backsides at home waiting for their dream job to turn up - ideally one that allows them to work from home - rather than applying to fill current vacancies, then there are limits to what DAA can achieve.


Put them under pressure to sort it. Quite easily, pay the staff more so more people will apply for the work. If the DAA are paying rates and providing hours so low that it's not much higher than welfare, they need to pay more. It's simple.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (30 May 2022)

I live in Dublin. No other airport is a realisitc option.


----------



## Leo (30 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Again I agree and understand that but equally alternatives haven't been tried and probably won't be .


I'm not sure what hasn't been tried. There have been plenty of international routes from both Cork or Shannon airports, including some that haven't survived, and remember the enforced Shannon stop-over? In reality this is a supply and demand issue, if there were greater demand, you can be sure the airlines would fly from these airports, but as it stands they don't have the scale to compete.


----------



## Peanuts20 (30 May 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I live in Dublin. No other airport is a realisitc option.



I've driven Cork Airport to Tallaght in 2hrs 45 without breaking the speed limit, according to Google Maps, Tallaght to Shannon is 2hrs 15. It's not that unrealistic


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Leo said:


> I'm not sure what hasn't been tried. There have been plenty of international routes from both Cork or Shannon airports, including some that haven't survived, and remember the enforced Shannon stop-over? In reality this is a supply and demand issue, if there were greater demand, you can be sure the airlines would fly from these airports, but as it stands they don't have the scale to compete.


I remember everything to do with Irish aviation including the time a group of Cork businessmen approached taking Cork private and Aer Rianta, saying " Cork is a strategic airport and we will develop it to its capacity " that's 21 years ago.

DAA, own Cork btw . Another example was Norwegian flying to the US one of my close friends lives in Boston and he flew a few times saying the plane was packed everytime.

I'm not one of those who believe build it and they will come,  the asset is there and its really upto the airlines to take the leap,  and I have actually flown from Cork to Dublin and onto the US , the fare was the fare.

Knock and Shannon are also there, but its difficult to get any support for expansion if the money is spent in Dublin,  2nd runway now on the cards, will the existing infrastructure cope with this expansion?

50,000 passengers a day isn't a lot of traffic and let's be honest T1 is nothing more than a cattle shed now at departures,  T2 better but also can be a pain in the ........

We in Ireland have a fantastic ability to try and  solve problems when the problem is essentially out of control,  why not have a plan B?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2022)

What we need to know is
1) How many people were scheduled to work at the weekend
2) How many rang in sick

I assume that the DAA knows how many passengers will be going through Dublin Airport tomorrow.
I assume that they staff for this number and maybe have more schedule, to allow for 5% absenteeism.
But if 20% didn't show up for work on Sunday, there isn't much the DAA can do about it.

I have no idea if that is the cause and maybe they are not organised enough.

But other shops and pubs have reduced opening hours due to staff shortages.  DAA can't just shut the airport.

Brendan


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What we need to know is
> 1) How many people were scheduled to work at the weekend
> 2) How many rang in sick
> 
> ...


Perhaps if they gave people 40hrs of work rather than the contracts they give now, might instill a bit of pride in people's attitude towards work.

Abusing people isn't going to motivate them no matter how much " business speak " is used.

Ireland has never been good at Just in Time with anything,  and using people in this manner is simply appalling behaviour by any employer


----------



## Leo (30 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> DAA, own Cork btw . Another example was Norwegian flying to the US one of my close friends lives in Boston and he flew a few times saying the plane was packed everytime.
> 
> I'm not one of those who believe build it and they will come, the asset is there and its really upto the airlines to take the leap, and I have actually flown from Cork to Dublin and onto the US , the fare was the fare.


I'm of the same opinion, just building capacity won't solve anything, like forcing trans-Atlantic planes to stop in Shannon didn't make people want to fly from there. The airlines will deliver if there is sufficient demand to make money.

Air travel is a low margin high volume business now, we certainly don't have the volumes to support three major international airports, perhaps not even two.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 May 2022)

Just how many Liverpool fans work there that were still crying into their beer on the Sunday morning?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I live in Dublin. No other airport is a realisitc option.


You should be able to use your Airport without this mess though.


----------



## PGF2016 (30 May 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I live in Dublin. No other airport is a realisitc option.


People from outside Dublin have to drive hours to get to Dublin. Why is it not realistic to go to Shannon, Cork or Belfast? 

Obviously not convenient and shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Leo said:


> I'm of the same opinion, just building capacity won't solve anything, like forcing trans-Atlantic planes to stop in Shannon didn't make people want to fly from there. The airlines will deliver if there is sufficient demand to make money.
> 
> Air travel is a low margin high volume business now, we certainly don't have the volumes to support three major international airports, perhaps not even two.


I'm not talking about forcing but supporting reduced landing fees etc. European regional airports do this .

Yes margins are tiny and have been since I worked in the industry over 20 years ago, when BA launched Go, I think it was called, they kept their cost base more or less as the flagship,  selling seats at upto 50% of the cost wasn't clever.

We ordered 250,000 seats to sell and I'll be honest we did sell them and made more money than they did.


----------



## Steven Barrett (30 May 2022)

PGF2016 said:


> People from outside Dublin have to drive hours to get to Dublin. Why is it not realistic to go to Shannon, Cork or Belfast?
> 
> Obviously not convenient and shouldn't be happening.


Because Dublin airport is 30 minutes away?? 

What is happening now isn't a constant. I was on a flight on the Saturday of the May bank holiday, no problems. My son went on flight with school in April, he was queuing for 5 minutes.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Just on Shannon,  BA operate /d a flight from London City it's a 737 with 68 seats its flight number is BA001 which was Concords flight number, and flys to JFK 

It stops in Shannon to refuel and pick up passengers,  not many mind.

Just thought I'd share that bit of trivia.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (30 May 2022)

PGF2016 said:


> Why is it not realistic to go to Shannon, Cork or Belfast?


Because the population centroid of the island of Ireland is in Kilcock, Co Kildare.

If you could only build one airport in the entire Ireland you would put it somewhere off the M50 to maximise access to the entire population.

Cork airport will just never be very accessible to a large share of the population.


----------



## newirishman (30 May 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Because the population centroid of the island of Ireland is in Kilcock, Co Kildare.
> 
> If you could only build one airport in the entire Ireland you would put it somewhere off the M50 to maximise access to the entire population.
> 
> Cork airport will just never be very accessible to a large share of the population.


Time to buy/lease/rent that LearJet and fly in/out of Baldonnell Casement Aerodrome so! 

Didn't  to build a no-frills terminal at some point?
Proven right (again), our Mike O'Leary?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2022)

dereko1969 said:


> Just how many Liverpool fans work there that were still crying into their beer on the Sunday morning?



Or Leinster rugby fans? 

DAA should post the information on absenteeism if that was the cause.

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (30 May 2022)

newirishman said:


> Time to buy/lease/rent that LearJet and fly in/out of Baldonnell Casement Aerodrome so!


Government ministers are much too fond of being able to drive straight up to the door of the government jet for any civilian use


----------



## newirishman (30 May 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Government ministers are much too fond of being able to drive straight up to the door of the government jet for any civilian use


Do we actually have one? A few years ago (2015, IIRC) I had Our President Michael D. Higgins sitting a few rows in front of me on an AerLingus flight from SFA -> DUB. Business class. His staff was travelling Economy though!

EDIT: Or Maybe he doesn't get to use it...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2022)

The Irish Times has also raised the issue. 









						Explainer: Why is there chaos at Dublin Airport and will it improve by the June bank holiday?
					

Dublin Airport is carrying out an analysis of the long delays on Sunday




					www.irishtimes.com
				




_Kevin Cullinane, Head of DAA Communications, told The Irish Times that “sufficient” staff numbers were rostered to deal with the numbers scheduled to travel on Sunday but that these plans “weren’t achieved resulting in fewer security lanes being open and a substantial queue build up” by early morning.

Some staff called in sick on Sunday morning but it is unclear why overall staff levels were so low, said Mr Cullinane. He refused to further speculate as to why some staff called in sick on Sunday, the morning after two international sporting events.

“We knew 50,000 passengers would be departing over the course of the full day. We know the breakdown by hour and we man desks accordingly. We processed comparable numbers on Saturday without any issues. But yesterday we were very tight on numbers.”


DAA is currently carrying out a “full root cause analysis” of why delays were so severe on Sunday and why sufficient staff were not available, said Mr Cullinane._


----------



## joer (30 May 2022)

I just heard of a plane that landed from Canada at 11 am and their luggage still has to arrive for collection at 3 pm , not a great advertisment ....some people cannot get in to the Airport and others cannot get out ....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2022)

Also from the Irish Times 

*Is this an Irish problem?*
_
No. Similar delays and queues have been reported in Britain and the Netherlands over recent weeks. Passengers at Amsterdam’s Schiphol Airport queued into the street last Thursday while Dutch airline KLM suspended sales of tickets for flights leaving the airport because of the overcrowding. Trade unions representing staff at Schiphol are threatening to strike on June 1st if working conditions do not improve.

Long security queues have also been reported over recent weeks at Manchester Airport, Stansted Airport and Heathrow Airport while Eastjet cancelled 200 flights last Thursday because of a software glitch._


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (30 May 2022)

newirishman said:


> Our President Michael D. Higgins sitting a few rows in front of me on an AerLingus flight from SFA -> DUB.


I believe that is out of range of our Air Corps.

The main route is ferrying ministers and officials to and from meetings in Brussels.


----------



## Leo (30 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> I'm not talking about forcing but supporting reduced landing fees etc. European regional airports do this .


Fees are less than €8, with substantial discounts at the moment for all airports to boost recovery. Even if you scrapped fees entirely, the people still have to want to fly from or to the airport / region in question. 

You can already fly from Shannon to London for less than from Dublin, so price is not the factor that's holding Shannon back.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Leo said:


> Fees are less than €8, with substantial discounts at the moment for all airports to boost recovery. Even if you scrapped fees entirely, the people still have to want to fly from or to the airport / region in question.
> 
> You can already fly from Shannon to London for less than from Dublin, so price is not the factor that's holding Shannon back.


I wasn't specifically talking about Shannon,  but scrapping fees for airlines would only be a part of the overall strategy.....getting more carriers into regional airports would take more incentives from central Government.
I'm not a fan of subsidising but if the economic benefits of having more people fly locally is better than travelling to Dublin what's to lose?

London isn't exotic


----------



## Leo (30 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> I wasn't specifically talking about Shannon, but scrapping fees for airlines would only be a part of the overall strategy.....getting more carriers into regional airports would take more incentives from central Government.


Looking at the same dates I priced for Shannon, Cork also works out cheaper than Dublin-London. I just don't see much value in that kind of investment when there are so may other areas that need attention and there's not a huge amount that can be done within the constraints of state aid rules.  


Paul O Mahoney said:


> I'm not a fan of subsidising but if the economic benefits of having more people fly locally is better than travelling to Dublin what's to lose?


For the majority of the population, Dublin is the local airport, and even if you people living in Ireland don't tend to spend a lot in the vicinity of the airport.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 May 2022)

Leo said:


> For the majority of the population, Dublin is the local airport, and even if you people living in Ireland don't tend to spend a lot in the vicinity of the airport.


Huh?


----------



## Groucho (30 May 2022)

I wonder will the Brits blame Brexit!   



> "British Airways passengers are being asked to check in their luggage the day before they fly amid delays, cancellations and mile-long queues at airports.    Passengers due to fly from Gatwick and Heathrow received emails and text messages last night inviting them to drop off their bags the day before departure in an effort to ease pressure on check-in desks. Passengers spoke of “insane queues” and “chaos” at Heathrow Terminals 2 and 5. Other travellers claimed they had faced three-hour queues at Gatwick and Manchester airports this morning."                                                                                                                                                      *The Times*


----------



## Gordon Gekko (30 May 2022)

newirishman said:


> Our President Michael D. Higgins sitting a few rows in front of me on an AerLingus flight from SFA -> DUB.


In one of those bassinets that they normally stick babies in?


----------



## Steven Barrett (31 May 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Also from the Irish Times
> 
> *Is this an Irish problem?*
> 
> ...


Lots of flights in the US cancelled over their bank holiday weekend. 

Airlines can cancel flights when there is a staff shortage, airports can't, hence the long queues.


----------



## Leo (31 May 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Huh?


You mentioned:



Paul O Mahoney said:


> having more people fly locally is better than travelling to Dublin


Ireland's population is heavily weighted in and around Dublin, for the majority of the population, Dublin is the local airport.


----------



## Leo (31 May 2022)

dereko1969 said:


> No No No - it was pure happenstance that all the empty seats were in the Liverpool end whilst there were no empty seats in the Real Madrid end.


I've been there for a couple of sell-out games and it was always very smooth getting in. Saw one BBC reporter questioning how they'd be able to cope with the Rugby World Cup next year who was obviously unaware they hosted it there without any issues in '07.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 May 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> Airlines can cancel flights when there is a staff shortage, airports can't, hence the long queues.


That is a very good point.

Brendan


----------



## Gervan (1 Jun 2022)

Has anyone who has been through a packed Dublin Airport departure recently found that passengers with a flight within 1 1/2 to 2 hours ahead are being given priority at security, which would seem an easy suggestion to avoid people missing their flights?
 Or is it just a dreadful random senseless queue?


----------



## Leo (1 Jun 2022)

Gervan said:


> Has anyone who has been through a packed Dublin Airport departure recently found that passengers with a flight within 1 1/2 to 2 hours ahead are being given priority at security, which would seem an easy suggestion to avoid people missing their flights?


The only problem with that approach is you incentivise people to show up late and punish those who show up in good time.


----------



## T McGibney (1 Jun 2022)

Leo said:


> The only problem with that approach is you incentivise people to show up late and punish those who show up in good time.


1½  to 2 hours ahead of flight time is not remotely late.  A lot of the current problems are caused by people being there up to 7 hours (!) ahead of their flights.


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Jun 2022)

Details from RTE on a new triaging system and staff absences...

The operators say at times when the terminals get particularly busy, they will be *triaging access to the terminals *and only allowing departing passengers into the departures level that have flights departing within two-and-a-half hours to short-haul destinations and three-and-a-half for long-haul destinations. Passengers that arrive too early for their flights will be asked to wait in a passenger holding area...
The airport was down *37 security officers*. Of these, 17 were new recruits which the airport had hoped would have completed training to allow them to work on Sunday. Another twenty officers were absent. The impact of this, was that the airport could not open six security lanes, three in each terminal. This led to a processing deficit of 1,200 passengers an hour.









						Passengers may be left outside in rain, airport admits
					

Chief Executive of the daa Dalton Philips said he is "deeply embarrassed" by what happened at Dublin Airport last weekend and he apologised "unreservedly" to passengers and staff affected.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (1 Jun 2022)

Internationally the BBC have a video of the co- captain loading luggage onto a plane.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (1 Jun 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Details from RTE on a new triaging system and staff absences...
> 
> The operators say at times when the terminals get particularly busy, they will be *triaging access to the terminals *and only allowing departing passengers into the departures level that have flights departing within two-and-a-half hours to short-haul destinations and three-and-a-half for long-haul destinations. Passengers that arrive too early for their flights will be asked to wait in a passenger holding area...
> The airport was down *37 security officers*. Of these, 17 were new recruits which the airport had hoped would have completed training to allow them to work on Sunday. Another twenty officers were absent. The impact of this, was that the airport could not open six security lanes, three in each terminal. This led to a processing deficit of 1,200 passengers an hour.
> ...


How many were rostered? The 17 not trained are the responsibility of management to 20 others need to find a new job.

A mess


----------



## Leo (1 Jun 2022)

T McGibney said:


> 1½  to 2 hours ahead of flight time is not remotely late.  A lot of the current problems are caused by people being there up to 7 hours (!) ahead of their flights.


I didn't suggest a time, the airlines all have various advice on that. My point was just that if they openly implement a system where those who arrive later than others are allowed to skip the queues, it only incentivises everyone to arrive late. You'd be a fool to arrive at or before the advised check-in times if you're just going to stand in a queue watching people arriving after you stream past.


----------



## Purple (1 Jun 2022)

God be with the days when I could leave my house 60 minutes before the gate closed, get to the airport 35 minutes before it closed, go to the Aer Lingus lounge and have my breakfast, and arrive at the gate just as it was meant to close, which was usually when it opened. 

I can't wait until there is a serious carbon tax slapped on air travel and the riffraff are priced out of the market leaving it for us more civilised types.


----------



## T McGibney (1 Jun 2022)

Leo said:


> I didn't suggest a time, the airlines all have various advice on that. My point was just that if they openly implement a system where those who arrive later than others are allowed to skip the queues, *it only incentivises everyone to arrive late.* You'd be a fool to arrive at or before the advised check-in times if you're just going to stand in a queue watching people arriving after you stream past.


No, it incentivises everyone to arrive when they should.


----------



## Leo (1 Jun 2022)

T McGibney said:


> No, it incentivises everyone to arrive when they should.


Why would you arrive an hour earlier than you had to? Arrive as late as possible and just walk straight past the queue.


----------



## T McGibney (1 Jun 2022)

Leo said:


> Why would you arrive an hour earlier than you had to? Arrive as late as possible and just walk straight past the queue.


Because, er...., you'll probably miss your flight.


----------

